# [Reboot] Probleme au reboot [Résolu]

## Dark7

Bijour,

Bon m' ayant bien aider pour mon problème de disque   :Very Happy: 

Et bien voila hier soir j' ai installé ndiswrapper donc j' ai fais 

```
FEATURES= "-sandbox" emerge ndiswrapper
```

Donc ça marche après je reboot voir si il se lance (je l' ai mis dans /etc/module.d/kernel2.6...) donc ça marche

Après retour sous windows pour chercher le driver et le mettre au bonne endroit

Puis reboot pour mettre mon driver sous gentoo et la le même message que quand je n' avais pas activer le driver SATA

Bon aprés reboot live cd et je fais:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo
```

Et la message d' erreur de mount normal?

Aidez moi svp que je puisse installer X^^Last edited by Dark7 on Mon Mar 31, 2008 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bio

Quelle erreur renvoi la commande mount?

Quelle est ta carte réseau?

----------

## Dark7

Ma clé est une inventel livré avec la livebox inventel et sa référence est UR054g

Et la message ba la je peut pas mais dés que je boot live cd je post

----------

## Dark7

Voila le message:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/gentoo

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

----------

## Desintegr

Si ta partition n'est pas dans fstab, il vaut mieux préciser le type avec -t.

De plus vérifie ce que dit le noyau avec dmesg.

----------

## Dark7

Donc je fais juste:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount -t /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo
```

----------

## Desintegr

Le but de l'option -t est de préciser le type de système de fichiers utilisé sur la partition.

La syntaxe est : mount -t type device dir

----------

## Dark7

Ouai mais ça me sers a rien de faire ça car avant ça marchais très bien et la plus rien?

C' est pas ndiswrapper qui a pu faire ce problème?

----------

## marmotton

 *Dark7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après retour sous windows pour chercher le driver et le mettre au bonne endroit
> 
> 

 

Tu as fait comment pour passer le driver de windows à gentoo?

----------

## Dark7

Problème résolu^^

Yetibarbar m' a dis de faire de tester:

```
sudo e2fsck /dev/sda2
```

Donc ça a super bien marché donc c' est bon je peux rebooter dessus

Mais je penses que elle a du morfler en fesant je sais pas quoi   :Wink: 

Merci a la communauté gentoo qui est trés ouverte et qui aide tous le plus vite possible!

----------

